# Stuck trying to remove Bremont bracelet links...



## ike2112

Been removing links from watches for 20+ years and feel really stupid that I'm stuck here...

I have a Bremont Boeing Ti-247 Chrono. And I got the titanium bracelet for it for Xmas. Definitely the right one... cos the store actually received the wrong ome initially so we triple-checked. Bracelet goes onto the watch fine.

But removing links has me stumped - the bracelet has screwheads on BOTH sides of the bracelet, and turning either, just makes the pin spin in the link. I tried 3 or 4, they're all the same. I tried using ome screwdriver to hold a side in place whilst turning the other, but it doesn't budge - they are single pins it seems.
I've never seen this before - anyone with any experience of removing links from these?

Two pics below, one of either side of the bracelet:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetboss

The bracelet may have some loctite on the threads. Put some warm water in a cup and let the bracelet sit in there for ten minutes or so. If it is loctite, it should soften up and come loose. You could also try a blow dryer to warm up the link screws.
Good Luck.
Kevin


----------



## samanator

What Streetboss said. I generally run them under hot water. You'll need a screwdriver on each side with the properly sized head.


----------



## ike2112

I think maybe it needs a specific tool, although I took it to a different branch of the same AD and they didn't even know! They wanted to send it away. She then tried 2 screwdrivers either side but couldn't get it to budge.

The screws are actually moving if you turn one side - if anything they're moving too easily as they're just spinning in the links.

I did try some warm water already, and cold, as I figured although the bracelet is titanium the screws are probably steel. But it made no difference it must be the turn 2 sides at same time thing, but if the AD can't manage it I don't want to potentially damage it myself!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarjas

ike2112 said:


> I think maybe it needs a specific tool, although I took it to a different branch of the same AD and they didn't even know! They wanted to send it away. She then tried 2 screwdrivers either side but couldn't get it to budge.
> 
> The screws are actually moving if you turn one side - if anything they're moving too easily as they're just spinning in the links.
> 
> I did try some warm water already, and cold, as I figured although the bracelet is titanium the screws are probably steel. But it made no difference it must be the turn 2 sides at same time thing, but if the AD can't manage it I don't want to potentially damage it myself!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


i am in the same boat with my ALT1-ZT! Let us know when/how you get it sorted!


----------



## ike2112

Tarjas said:


> i am in the same boat with my ALT1-ZT! Let us know when/how you get it sorted!


You need two screwdrivers of the same size and turn them both at same time, in opposite direction.
I took it to my AD and the watch expert there showed me how to do it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

